# The pier



## batmura (Nov 9, 2013)

C&C welcome.




Sekapark (2) by batmura, on Flickr


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 9, 2013)

I like this shot! I love the lines and what you did with the slow shutter speed. I would maybe like to see a little more detail in the sky? Maybe in PP you can add a grad filter or something? Very nice, though.


----------



## _gingerstocking (Nov 10, 2013)

This is awesome. I agree about the sky. Besides that, though, mint.


----------



## Shipman (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like the lack of detail in the sky, its a very simple yet effective. I love the empty feel.


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 10, 2013)

I like that it is like a minimalist shot! the composition is very nice and the eye is directed toward the lighter part of the water that seem to be glowing!
an excellent capture!


----------



## julianliu (Nov 10, 2013)

Pretty, how many stops of neutral density filter did you use? I guess 10 stops ?


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 10, 2013)

The lack of detail in the sky leads my eye right to the pier.  Well done.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## BrickHouse (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful shot!


----------



## batmura (Nov 11, 2013)

julianliu said:


> Pretty, how many stops of neutral density filter did you use? I guess 10 stops ?


Yes, I used a 10-stop BW filter for this image shooting about 20 mins before sunrise on a cloudy day.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## cynicaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome shot.  

Even though your horizon is straight, the lines of the wooden planks in the lower right make me feel like I'm leaning to the right.  Neat effect.


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 12, 2013)

This shot is fantasic. A+ from me.  I wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2013)

YES!! Yes, yes, yes!! I love it! Yes!


----------



## KenC (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful.  The only thing I might try is to darken very slightly and subtly on the left side to direct the viewer back into the frame.


----------



## batmura (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the comments, everyone. Any ideas about this shot from a slightly different angle with slightly different editing?




Sekapark BW2 by batmura, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

[h=2]November 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread[/h]


----------



## Buma (Nov 19, 2013)

cool


----------

